# Direct deposit of Social Security check



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Anyone (from the USA) do a direct deposit of their Social Security ?
If so, what banks do you use for that ?
Social Security is unable to give me a list of banks in the Philippines that they can/will direct deposit to, even though they say I can have the check direct deposited to banks in the Philippines.
Social Security is pretty useless for information sometimes. 

Thank you,
Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Fred98TJ said:


> Anyone (from the USA) do a direct deposit of their Social Security ?
> If so, what banks do you use for that ?
> Social Security is unable to give me a list of banks in the Philippines that they can/will direct deposit to, even though they say I can have the check direct deposited to banks in the Philippines.
> Social Security is pretty useless for information sometimes.
> ...


Hi Fred,

There are several. I use Metrobank. Good service and there is a large branch in New York City. That way Uncle Sam deposits there on the 3rd of each month and there is no delay in accessing your cash here except for holidays.

Other banks are BPI, and Chinabank. There are others but can't remember who they are. Social Security there in the States is good---but not when it comes to overseas information. That is simply because they don't deal with it every day.

*Be advised that if you use a Philippine bank for direct deposits of your SS; if you have a spouse of any nationality she can not access your US dollar bank account here. That is federal US law and can not be changed.*

For accurate information you need to contact or visit the Social Security office
at the US Embassy in Manila. They deal with SS issues everyday and get things right. You can contact them by email here: [email protected]



Jet Lag


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks,
I can't open up an account with Metro in New York without going to New York (I'm in Tucson, Arizona). 
I don't need immediate access to my SS funds each month, but it would just be a lot more convenient to have it deposited directly to a PH bank, rather than a one of my banks here in the US then I transfer to the PH bank.
Just one less step with direct.
So it sounds like Metrobank and BDI (both of which I'm familiar with already there) can handle the SS direct deposit. 
I was just wanting to get an idea of which bank in PH I can open up an account (when I get there and get my visa) and have the SS directly deposited.
I have no problems with no one else being able to access it 


Thanks,
Fred




Jet Lag said:


> Hi Fred,
> 
> There are several. I use Metrobank. Good service and there is a large branch in New York City. That way Uncle Sam deposits there on the 3rd of each month and there is no delay in accessing your cash here except for holidays.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Fred98TJ said:


> Thanks,
> I can't open up an account with Metro in New York without going to New York (I'm in Tucson, Arizona).
> I don't need immediate access to my SS funds each month, but it would just be a lot more convenient to have it deposited directly to a PH bank, rather than a one of my banks here in the US then I transfer to the PH bank.
> Just one less step with direct.
> ...


Fred, what I was trying to say is Metrobank has a branch in New York where SS makes the electronic deposit for you. Simply open a US dollar - Social Security account here at any Metrobank in the Philippines once you have your ACR-I card. Simple as that and your money is accessible here using an ATM account with Metrobank. That way there is NO charge or fee to access your $$$. Other banks charge a fee but Metrobank does not unless you use a different (local) banks ATM. Then the fee is just P11.00 (eleven pesos) to withdrawal.

Let me re-state that as I am in error. Your US dollar account at any bank here is NOT able to have an ATM card issued. Again, that is US federal law. You will need to open a separate peso account and transfer what you want into that peso account that does have the ATM card.
Good part of the ATM card that is issued here is that it can also be used to make purchases at stores, restaurants, and large drug stores. Very convenient.


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Wonder if the easier way is to simple open up an account there (PH) when I get there in a couple of months and have my visa, then just continue to have my SS check direct deposit to one of my banks here in the US (Wells Fargo currently), then (in the case of Wells Fargo) I can simple use their Express Send service to send money to the bank here in PH (which I already do for my lady here), so everything is actually already setup. 
Thanks no big deal and it's simply logging onto Wells Fargo (online) and doing the Express Send whenever I want/need. As I mentioned, I don't need the SS immediately ever, I have retirement funds saved already.



Fred




Jet Lag said:


> Fred, what I was trying to say is Metrobank has a branch in New York where SS makes the electronic deposit for you. Simply open a US dollar - Social Security account here at any Metrobank in the Philippines once you have your ACR-I card. Simple as that and your money is accessible here using an ATM account with Metrobank. That way there is NO charge or fee to access your $$$. Other banks charge a fee but Metrobank does not unless you use a different (local) banks ATM. Then the fee is just P11.00 (eleven pesos) to withdrawal.
> 
> Let me re-state that as I am in error. Your US dollar account at any bank here is NOT able to have an ATM card issued. Again, that is US federal law. You will need to open a separate peso account and transfer what you want into that peso account that does have the ATM card.
> Good part of the ATM card that is issued here is that it can also be used to make purchases at stores, restaurants, and large drug stores. Very convenient.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I myself use China Bank most the big banks have a branch in the U.S. if they don't you wont be able to do a direct deposit. As Jet said your wife CANNOT have access to you direct deposit $ account for 1 reason if you pass on she cannot continue to get the money. The U.S. government don't know if you are alive or not. This way when they discover your demise they can get the money back. Its also for your protection that she don't have you terminated (some are like that) we all hope its not our wife that would do this but hey you never know. 
The only reason I use China Bank is I can access my account via the internet. Metro and most others you must personally go in the bank and draw the money. This is a pain in the but for me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Fred98TJ said:


> Wonder if the easier way is to simple open up an account there (PH) when I get there in a couple of months and have my visa, then just continue to have my SS check direct deposit to one of my banks here in the US (Wells Fargo currently), then (in the case of Wells Fargo) I can simple use their Express Send service to send money to the bank here in PH (which I already do for my lady here), so everything is actually already setup.
> Thanks no big deal and it's simply logging onto Wells Fargo (online) and doing the Express Send whenever I want/need. As I mentioned, I don't need the SS immediately ever, I have retirement funds saved already.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I think you can do it that way if that's what you want to do. Thing is though, if you have it direct deposited to a bank here you pay no transfer fees each time.
I moved here several years before being eligible for Social. So for me, using a local bank was the natural thing to do. To me it simply eliminates one more middle man between me and my $$$. Also, I am extremely happy with my bank here and they provide excellent service without mistakes.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> I myself use China Bank most the big banks have a branch in the U.S. if they don't you wont be able to do a direct deposit. As Jet said your wife CANNOT have access to you direct deposit $ account for 1 reason if you pass on she cannot continue to get the money. The U.S. government don't know if you are alive or not. This way when they discover your demise they can get the money back. Its also for your protection that she don't have you terminated (some are like that) we all hope its not our wife that would do this but hey you never know.
> The only reason I use China Bank is I can access my account via the internet. Metro and most others you must personally go in the bank and draw the money. This is a pain in the but for me.


Yep, What C-Action said is true. Also, the US govt will send you a letter once per year. You MUST fill it out and return it to the Social office IN THE US. If you fail to send it or if they don't get it, your Social Security will be suspended till you visit with your worker that will be assigned at the embassy in Manila.

A good idea is to rent a PO box at the closest VFW post here and have all mail sent there. Mail in the Philippines is lost more often than not and your continued $$$ depend on that letter. So the VFW PO box is the best way to go.

As C-Action also said, he uses Chinabank and they are also very good at services and getting stuff done.
I kinda like going into the bank each month to make the transfer into the peso acct. Gives my wife and I a good excuse to visit with them and then have lunch at our favorite restaurant.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it would be better to open the account here and have the bank process the paperwork for the direct deposit. Because really at least with China bank, you have 2 routing numbers One in the U.S. where it is deposited, and then it is routed here. I noticed that my direct deposit on my disability had a different routing and account number than what I use. So I asked the Bank Mgr and he explained this to me. Which kind of makes sense.
I have my retirement deposited into my account in the U.S. Kin of a saving for our trips back home. Anyway if i need the money I email them they respond with the info and boom the next day its in my account. A little less than the amount transfered due to exchange rate and the receiving bank in this case PS Bank taking the administrative cost for processing.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I used BPI. My husband used BPI. We had to have separate accounts/passbooks. No delays, no problems. It was a savings account so it earned interest, but the account was for receving SS benefits ONLY. No ATM card, no check account could be linked to this account. If you need cash, you need to withdraw from tellers at the bank.

But both of us reverted deposits to our banks in USA (different issue).


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I use the Wells Fargo method and it works great.

My SS check is direct deposited into my WFB account every month and then I use an Express Send to BPI Cash Pick-up or Express Send to my fiance's BPI account.

I also have a BoA account that I transfer money to my WFB account and then to BPI.

Works great for me.

Jm101


----------

